# KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate)



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

Found a local shop that _specializes _in fertilizers, so I picked up some of this as I need to lay down .05lb / 1000sqft on my lawn based on the soil remediation guide.

The question I have, is this stuff is *super *fine, so how do I spread it?

I have a Scotts Broadcast Spreader and the Scotts hand spreader only.

I can weigh out what I need (1lb) and put it in one of these, but it's literally a powder.

Any ideas?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

> Potassium Nitrate 13-0-44. Apply at 0.5lb/ksqft. The nitrogen is in the nitrate form, so it moves fast and leaches thru the soil. It is applied in liquid form and needs irrigation after to avoid foliar (4oz/ksqft foliar max). Thanks Greendoc for the info.


Applied in liquid via a sprayer. You need to dissolve it in water.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

You can safely apply potassium nitrate at a higher rate than 4 oz/M and leave it on the leaf under most conditions. The salt index is equivalent to ammonium sulfate. I wouldn't exceed 0.15 lbs N/M (1.15 lbs KNO3) as a foliar spray, but feel free to go above that if you want to water it in.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ellford I wrote this in another post today around prodiamine. You need to use a sprayer. An end hose one will be very inaccurate.

What matters is that you know how much water you need with your sprayer to cover 1000sqft. Once you know that qty of water (let's say a gallon), then you add the pounds of product to that qty of water and spray it into the 1000sqft.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> You can safely apply potassium nitrate at a higher rate than 4 oz/M and leave it on the leaf under most conditions. The salt index is equivalent to ammonium sulfate. I wouldn't exceed 0.15 lbs N/M (1.15 lbs KNO3) as a foliar spray, but feel free to go above that if you want to water it in.


1 lb of Potassium Nitrate per M is fine to apply to well irrigated lawns. Would not chance it on rain watered or dried out lawn


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> 1 lb of Potassium Nitrate per M is fine to apply to well irrigated lawns. Would not chance it on rain watered or dried out lawn


I totally agree. Avoid stressed or dry lawns, high temps, and temperature inversions.


----------

